# May need to go away for a couple days



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I may need to go away for a couple days in June and no one seems to be interested in milking my doe once a day while I am gone lol. I was wondering if I could put her kid(s) on her full time for those two days. It/they will be around 2 months old at that time.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been wondering about a similar situation. Wonder if the supply would take a big hit?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they nursing on her now? If you have pulled them and she isn't used to letting them nurse, she may not let them nurse then.

Milk production may go down a little but you can usually bring it back up.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

They are not born yet lol. I don't plan on pulling them from her entirely. I would only be milking her once a day and then the kid(s) do the rest. I purchased some of Molly's mo'milk herbal formula so I could probably use that to get her production back up? Thanks Karen 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you aren't going to pull them entirely, then leaving them 24/7 will be fine. They will drink the milk and you probably won't lose production but the herbs won't hurt.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Great! Good to hear, thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I do that sometimes... Works well


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've had to take a day or two off milking. I keep my kids on the mom during the day but pull them at night.

I would feel 100% comfortable leaving for 2-4 days and picking up milking when I get home as long as the kids are with her 24/7 to relieve the pressure on the udder.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Is it necessary to separate the kids at night from the doe?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

It is if you want to get a decent amount of milk for the morning milking.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Should work. Depending on the production a 2 mo old kid would probaly keep the doe drained.


----------



## NickandDonna (Jan 13, 2014)

What if the kids have already been pulled?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NickandDonna said:


> What if the kids have already been pulled?


Then it won't work.


----------



## NickandDonna (Jan 13, 2014)

What won't work, going away?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mom may reject kids if they have been been pulled.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If the kids have already been pulled then it most likely will not work for them to nurse while you are away.


----------



## NickandDonna (Jan 13, 2014)

I wasn't thinking of putting the kids back on the doe, I guess I was asking what you would do, if anything, if the kids had been pulled.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have a farm sitter who will milk the doe and bottle feed the kids. Unless you are wanting to dry the doe up. But the kids will need their bottles no matter what.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NickandDonna said:


> I wasn't thinking of putting the kids back on the doe, I guess I was asking what you would do, if anything, if the kids had been pulled.


The OP asked if she went out of town could the kids take care of the milking for her. That answer was yes it can work that way. So I was under the assumption you had does in milk and you have already separated out the kids and mom, in that case the original question would be no. If you do have milk does, and will be gone for a few days, you do need to find someone to feed the kids and feed & milk your does while you are away.


----------

